# lo que lleva aparejado la oposición por todos los medios



## la italianilla

Buongiorno a tutti.
Come posso rendere la frase in rosso in italiano? Grazie in anticipo per il vostro aiuto 



> Es firme el compromiso de actuar utilizando única y exclusivamente vías/métodos políticos, pacíficos y democráticos, lo que lleva aparejado la oposición por todos los medios que legítimamente tenga a su alcance, a cualquier acto o actividad que suponga agresión o violación a cualquier derecho humano y al uso de la violencia para lograr objetivos políticos.



Questo sotto è il mio tentativo:



> Si firmi un accordo di attuazione tramite il solo ed esclusivo utilizzo di mezzi o metodi politici, pacifici e democratici, ..........., per qualunque atto o attività che presupponga aggressività o violazione di qualsiasi diritto umano e l'uso della violenza per il raggiungimento di obiettivi politici.


----------



## Geviert

Ciao Italianilla,

queste sono le frasi che mi piacciono di più. Io direi:

è stabile/solido/durevole l'accordo di attuazione tramite il solo ed esclusivo utilizzo  di mezzi o metodi politici, pacifici e democratici. (Tutto) ciò consente all'opposizione, attraverso tutti i mezzi legittimi che abbia a sua disposizione, di essere prevenuta di fronte a  qualunque atto o attività che presupponga aggressività o violazione di  qualsiasi diritto umano e l'uso della violenza per il raggiungimento di  obiettivi politici.                      


Io farei una pausa mettendo un punto prima della traduzione, poiché la frase è già abbastanza lunga. _Es firme _non vuol dire firmare, ma _è stabile._


----------



## la italianilla

Ah cavolo, "se firme" l'avevo interpretato come un subjuntivo presente con valore esortativo!
Mi son sbagliata proprio! 
Grazie mille per l'aiuto


----------



## Geviert

la italianilla said:


> Ah cavolo, "se firme" l'avevo interpretato come un subjuntivo presente con valore esortativo!
> Mi son sbagliata proprio!
> Grazie mille per l'aiuto



_Se firme_ certamente, ma nel testo hai riportato _es firme_.


----------



## la italianilla

Geviert said:


> _Se firme_ certamente, ma nel testo hai riportato _es firme_.



Forse è il caso di riposarsi  
Grazie!


----------



## Larroja

> la italianilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buongiorno a tutti.
> Come posso rendere la frase in rosso in italiano? Grazie in anticipo per il vostro aiuto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciao La italianilla,
> dopo mille e passa messaggi dovresti sapere che il tuo tentativo di traduzione deve riguardare proprio la frase su cui hai dei dubbi, non tutto il resto.
> 
> Peraltro, "tutto il resto" andrebbe aggiunto solo come contesto, e dunque solo in lingua originale, per evitare il proliferare di off topic e correzioni sull'intera frase.
> 
> Certa della tua collaborazione, ti saluto,
> Larroja
> _moderatrice_
Click to expand...


----------



## 0scar

_El compromiso firme...lleva aparejado la oposición a ---> Il fermo impegno... porta con sé il rifiuto di_


----------



## Massimo_m

la italianilla said:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> Come posso rendere la frase in rosso in italiano? Grazie in anticipo per il vostro aiuto
> 
> Es firme el compromiso de actuar utilizando única y exclusivamente vías/métodos políticos, pacíficos y democráticos, lo que lleva aparejado la oposición por todos los medios que legítimamente tenga a su alcance,  a cualquier acto o actividad que suponga agresión o violación a  cualquier derecho humano y al uso de la violencia para lograr objetivos  políticos.
> Questo sotto è il mio tentativo:



La frase è  molto strana. 
A prima vista, la traduzione sembrerebbe qualcosa come "E' fermo (saldo - irremovibile) l'impegno d'agire utilizzando unicamente ed esclusivamente vie / metodi politici, pacifici e democratici, *ciò che comporta l'opposizione (la contrarietà) verso tutti i mezzi che legittimamente abbia alla sua portata*, a qualunque atto (azione) o attività che implichi aggressione...".
Probabilmente però ho capito male il senso complessivo della frase: quello che mi sembra strano è che il rifiuto della violenza non dovrebbe comportare affatto la contrarietà a impiegare i mezzi che legittimamente si hanno alla propria  portata, ma semmai implica che saranno usati solo questi mezzi legittimi.
Credo sia necessario ancora un chiarimento sul contesto, al di là della frase in cui il brano che c'interessa è inserito.


----------



## 0scar

Massimo_m said:


> La frase è molto strana.
> *ciò che comporta l'opposizione (la contrarietà) verso tutti i mezzi che legittimamente abbia alla sua portata*, a qualunque atto (azione) o attività che implichi .


 
El original no dice  "la oposición* contra* todos los medios", el  original dice "la oposición* por* (haciendo uso de) todos los medios"


----------



## Geviert

En efecto, ese _lo que lleva aparejado la oposición_ es un poco oscuro. Si se está entendiendo el verbo _aparejar _en el sentido del americanismo "aparearse" y, por connotación, "juntarse", entonces _porta con sé il rifiuto di _es, sin duda, correcto. En ese caso, Italianilla,_ l'opposizione_ no es la "oposición partidaria" (el grupo), sino l'opposizione, il rifiuto (aun si _rifiutare _sería, en realidad, una forma mayor de oponerse a algo). La frase sería:

"ciò che comporta l'opposizione/la contrarietà/il rifiuto per/attraverso tutti i mezzi che legittimamente abbia alla sua portata, a qualunque atto (azione) o attività che implichi."

*Sin embargo*, el problema, mis estimados, es lo señalado en rojo. ¿Quién es el sujeto de _abbia* alla sua* portata_/ _tenga *a su* alcance_? Si el sujeto es la oposición, entonces, en efecto, se debe entender en el sentido de _grupo político_ y el americanismo debe ser entendido en el sentido de _preparar, prevenir, disponer.  _


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Es un texto de España, y hace referencia al partido político Bildu, supuestamente, brazo político de la organización terrorista ETA. 

El sentido de "lleva aparejado" es el de España, y por tanto, es como decir "implica" o "tiene como consecuencia". En la parte que dice "a su alcance" el "su" hace referencia al grupo político.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## la italianilla

Es un extracto de un artículo sobre sus Decálogo Ético.
Gracias por sus explicaciones.


----------



## ursu-lab

Geviert said:


> En efecto, ese _lo que lleva aparejado la oposición_ es un poco oscuro. Si se está entendiendo el verbo _aparejar _en el sentido del americanismo "aparearse" y, por connotación, "juntarse", entonces _porta con sé il rifiuto di _es, sin duda, correcto. En ese caso, Italianilla,_ l'opposizione_ no es la "oposición partidaria" (el grupo), sino l'opposizione, il rifiuto (aun si _rifiutare _sería, en realidad, una forma mayor de oponerse a algo). La frase sería:
> 
> "ciò che comporta l'opposizione/la contrarietà/il rifiuto per/attraverso tutti i mezzi che legittimamente abbia alla sua portata, a qualunque atto (azione) o attività che implichi."
> 
> *Sin embargo*, el problema, mis estimados, es lo señalado en rojo. ¿Quién es el sujeto de _abbia* alla sua* portata_/ _tenga *a su* alcance_? Si el sujeto es la oposición, entonces, en efecto, se debe entender en el sentido de _grupo político_ y el americanismo debe ser entendido en el sentido de _preparar, prevenir, disponer.  _



Il "problema" è che questo "lo que" è, in italiano,* "la qual cosa/il che"*. Con "ciò che" la frase non è corretta perché messo lì sembrerebbe un complemento oggetto di un verbo che non c'è... Il soggetto di "tenga a su alcance" è, appunto, il partito che presenta gli articoli fondamentali del suo statuto.

Es firme el compromiso de actuar utilizando única y exclusivamente vías/métodos políticos, pacíficos y democráticos, lo que lleva aparejado la oposición por todos los medios que legítimamente tenga a su alcance,  a cualquier acto o actividad que suponga agresión o violación a  cualquier derecho humano y al uso de la violencia para lograr objetivos  políticos.                      


... vie/metodi politici, pacifici e democratici,* la qual cosa/il che comporta di pari passo il netto rifiuto *(in italiano è più comune aggiungere "netto" a "rifiuto"), attraverso tutti i mezzi *a nostra disposizione* (sottinteso "del partito"), di qualsiasi azione o attività che generi un'aggressione o una violazione di qualsiasi diritto umano e l'uso della violenza per il raggiungimento degli scopi politici.


"lleva aparejado" vuol dire che una cosa tira l'altra, cioè va *di pari passo* con l'altra, o, cioè2, tra le due vi è un *nesso *inscindibile, vanno insieme, a braccetto -> "aparejadas".


----------



## Geviert

ciao Ursu*,

*_la qual cosa/il che_ si riferisce a tutta la frase iniziale? curiosa relativa. Io dividerei in due la frase poiché mi sembra troppo lunga così_._ Per il resto, d'accordo. "Aparejadas" mi sembra un po' colloquiale (se aparejan/aparean los machos y las hembras )


----------



## ursu-lab

Sì, "la qual cosa/lo que" riprende *tutta* la parte precedente. È piuttosto comune, perché ti sembra strano? 
Per il resto, sono d'accordo sul fatto che la frase è esageratamente lunga. 

Infine, riguardo all'uso di "aparejado" con quest'accezione, ti lascio il link dove viene spiegato che è corretto.
Comunque può  anche darsi che si tratti di un uso diffuso prevalentemente in Spagna e non in altri paesi di lingua spagnola.

In italiano, per dire "lleva *aparejado*" si usa molto anche "comporta *automaticamente*".


----------



## Massimo_m

ursu-lab said:


> Es firme el compromiso de actuar utilizando única y exclusivamente vías/métodos políticos, pacíficos y democráticos, lo que lleva aparejado la oposición por todos los medios que legítimamente tenga a su alcance,  a cualquier acto o actividad que suponga agresión o violación a  cualquier derecho humano y al uso de la violencia para lograr objetivos  políticos.
> 
> ... vie/metodi politici, pacifici e democratici,* la qual cosa/il che comporta di pari passo il netto rifiuto *(in italiano è più comune aggiungere "netto" a "rifiuto"), attraverso tutti i mezzi *a nostra disposizione* (sottinteso "del partito"), di qualsiasi azione o attività che generi un'aggressione o una violazione di qualsiasi diritto umano e l'uso della violenza per il raggiungimento degli scopi politici.
> .



Certo, così la frase fila e supera i dubbi che avevo espresso; però non riesco a cogliere come si spiega (e come si traduce) l'uso dell'avverbio legítimamente.
Pensi che, in questo contesto,  dobbiamo semplicemente ignorarlo?


----------



## ursu-lab

"...mezzi legittimi a nostra disposizione..." cambiando da avverbio ad aggettivo di "mezzi". Non si può ignorare, anzi, visto il contesto è fondamentale. Non l'avevo visto...


----------



## Geviert

> Sì, "la qual cosa/lo que" riprende *tutta* la parte precedente. È piuttosto comune, perché ti sembra strano?


 Mah, non so, un sentore. Magari perché la frase è troppo lunga, allora mi sembra un po' strana una relativa così ampia (pur se legittima), ancora di più se il lettore ha appena letto al plurale "mezzi o metodi politici, pacifici e democratici". Sarà che il "lo" spagnolo è più flessibile (e più chiaro) in questo senso, no saprei.  

Su "aparejado" d'accordo. Stilisticamente pero' "llevar aparejado" mi sembra bruttissimo, spagnolo di Spagna o delle Filippine.


----------



## ursu-lab

Geviert said:


> Mah, no so, un sentore magari perché la frase è troppo lunga, allora mi sembra un po' strano una relativa così ampia (pur se legittima), ancora di più se il lettore ha appena letto al plurale "mezzi o metodi politici, pacifici e democratici". Sarà che il "lo" spagnolo è più flessibile (è più chiaro) in questo senso, no saprei.



Anche "la qual cosa" ha valore neutro, come il "lo que" in spagnolo. Ed è altrettanto chiaro, anzi, secondo me addirittura più chiaro perché, mentre il pronome relativo italiano "la qual cosa/il che" viene usato in questi casi (per riprendere un'intera "proposizione") ed è un tutt'uno, il "lo" spagnolo potrebbe anche trarre in inganno (nella traduzione) se considerato separato dal "que" e confonderlo, appunto con un "ciò", che è un semplice pronome dimostrativo (anch'esso neutro). Il pronome relativo *"lo cual"* sarebbe senz'altro più indicato.

Cito:


> Anche il pronome relativo neutro (_il che_, _la qual cosa_) equivale a un dimostrativo o ad una congiunzione che *unisca *due *proposizioni *principali


Praticamente:

[*frase *X], la qual cosa [frase Y]  ->   [frase X], lo que [frase Y]

Dammi *ciò che *vuoi (p. *dimostrativo/complemento *+ "che" relativo)-> Dame *lo que *quieras

*Ciò *(*p. dimostrativo/soggetto* del verbo "piacere") *che *mi hai detto non mi piace -> *Lo que* me has dicho no me gusta

Ho trovato questa frase interessante che può essere utile per vedere la differenza:
_
No tiene, pues, interés indagar en lo que el poeta “ha querido” decir, sino en *lo que* dice, *lo cual* se percibe únicamente a través de de la forma en que lo ha dicho_ (Sánchez Barbudo 1976: 12).


... dire, bensì in *ciò che* dice, *il che* viene colto....


----------

